# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  4IU HGH - 4 Months - AFTER CYCLE

## dd0316

Hey guys

Been a while since ive been on here.

Im up to about 191lbs at 9.5%-10.3% BF( Depending which machine you use)

Ive come off cycle about 2 months ago. Did a 6 monther at doses between 250mg and 1000mg test(for anyone who is wondering, 1000mg is sorta unnecessary, i found 750mg to be perfect) threw in some tren at the end and some anadrol at the beginning. PCT is going great. Strength is down obviously because im no longer retaining water, but the mirror is really what counts, and i look as good as the day i came off. Havent had really any recovery problems in the past, guess im lucky like that! did an 18 week for my last one, and recovered with actually higher test levels than i began with. 

SO my question is


I started using HGH at 4iu a day about 3 weeks ago from a recommendation form a friend(yea, tahts why im on here confirming) at 4iu a day to stay lean and help maintain some muscle. Im also currently using 40mcg of IGF post workout. 

I saved enough money for about 4-5 months of GH at 4iu a day.

Do you guys think this is worth while? I dont want to do mega doses, nor do i want anything extreme to happen. I just want to keep building as much muscle as my body and diet will let me. 

Positives, negatives, downsides?

Please dont reply with a , do it or dont do it answer...id appreciate a little bit of an explanation of your reasoning


THANKS!

----------


## ScotchGuard02

I'm a big fan of HGH. It's kept me tight during off cycles. You should think about getting on HGH for about 6 months. You'll see a lot of good benefits. The older you are the more benefits you'll see. If you're in your 20's or early 30's you'll see benefits but you see a lot more if you're in your 40's.

----------


## Spartans09

I would drop it to 3 IU's and get another month plus out of it. I think you would benefit more from the extra time than the extra IU. You could also consider a 5 on 2 off schedule or 6 on 1 off to extend it out longer. For fat loss and the increased feelings of well-being you really need to inject 15-20 IU's a week. I've been on 2-2.5 IU's 6/1 for about three months now and have really started leaning up. From about 14.5% to 12.5% with a marginal diet. I have kept the cardio strong at 5-6 times a week (HIIT Training).

----------


## dd0316

Ok guys
great to know

what about in terms of retaining as much muscle as possible

Im back in school for my masters and am ADHD, so i must use ADDERALL, which DESTROYS my diet, i try, but getting in the optimal calories is not always an option. I eat clean in general, but retaining as much muscle as possible while calories are down, is the utmost important thing for me.

----------


## BrnstrM

> Ok guys
> great to know
> 
> what about in terms of retaining as much muscle as possible
> 
> Im back in school for my masters and am ADHD, so i must use ADDERALL, which DESTROYS my diet, i try, but getting in the optimal calories is not always an option. I eat clean in general, but retaining as much muscle as possible while calories are down, is the utmost important thing for me.


I've never done it and am looking for more information on it myself to combine with my HGH cycle, but consider GHRP-6 to boost hunger.

----------

